# Normen USA



## unwissender22 (6 Oktober 2009)

Angenommen ich habe eine Maschinensteuerung, welche der CE Norm entspricht. 
Wollte man nun in die USA exportieren, sind die CE normen soweit ich dies nachtgelesen habe dort nicht mehr gültig (dort sind UL, ANSI gefragt...). 

Grundsätzlich geht es mir zuerst mal darum, mich grundsätzulich darüber zu informieren wie die normen so zueinander stehen, etc... 

Hat jemand info's/links für eine vernünftige vorinfo, finde leider mit bing/google nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## Tim- (6 Oktober 2009)

Moin,
elektrokomponeten kannst du über die VDE abnehmen lassen, sonst mit der UL-Europa.
CSA International,  Europe office
Utrechtseweg  310
6812 AR  Arnhem
The  Netherlands
csa-international.org


Hoffe das hilft dir.
Grüße Tim


----------



## RH1973 (6 Oktober 2009)

es gibt bei Siemens einen UL Projektierungsleitfaden, Bestell Nr.: A5E02118883-01

villeicht hilft es beim Suchen oder mal in einer Niederlassung nachfragen

MfG!!


----------



## ExGuide (8 Oktober 2009)

Es gibt auch ein relativ leicht verständliches Buch dazu:
- Zertifizierung nach den Vorschriften von UL und CSA
VDE-Verlag, dritte Auflage (die älteren nicht mehr nutzen!)
ISBN 978-3-8007-2981-4


----------

